# Cleaning Brass?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I've been away from reloading for quite awhile and could use some suggestions on shining up fired brass. Lots of guys using tumblers and the like but I'm not ready to make that jump yet I guess. These are fired carbine rounds that I just soaked in hot water in the shop sink. Drained the water, added hot water to cover with a 1/2 cup of white vinegar and a shot dish soap and stirred with a toilet brush.  Didn't turn out too bad for as dirty as it was when I started.










I picked up the .45 at the range when I was shooting. It was degunk for sure and still cleaned up.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I use ultrasonic and tumblers, for rifle rounds I deprime then put them through the ultrasonic cleaner so the primer pockets are cleaned as well, it doesn't get them all shiny, but it cleans them off so they wont damage your dies. After sizing I will let them tumble for a little while in walnut media to rub the polish off. For pistol rounds I skip the ultrasonic and just give them a tumble. If you want the ultimate clean and polish look at tumbling with stainless steel media, it gets things squeaky clean inside and out, but the startup cost is significant, and I am worried that one of those pins will end up stuck in the case and I wont notice, not sure what would happen but I don't think it could be good.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Poor boys tumbler

12-18" of 4" PVC pipe
2- 4" caps
corn cob media
duct tape

glue 1 cap on pipe
put media in pipe
put brass in pipe
put cap on pipe
duct tape cap to pipe
throw in back of truck and let roll around for a week..........................
take out clean brass

Or put a few in your pocket every day.... they sure get shiny but tends to wear out your pocket.........


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the tips. I have an old Haybuster grain drill I junked out and was thinking of taking a jack shaft off it with the bearing holder. Make a bracket for a container to attach to one end of the shaft and a coupler shaft on the other end. Then run it slow with a variable speed electric drill. Wouldn't cost anything and wouldn't take up much space.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I just clean with hot soapy water. Feel that is good enough to run them thru sizing dies.
I bought my first tumbler in the mid 1970's at a yard sale, it was one of those Tom Thumblers for tumbling stones. Was around $5.00 guy said it took for ever to smooth rocks up and he though he could buy polished rocks cheaper than the electric to run the thumblers.

It only had a 6 inch (about size ) drum but would do a couple hundred rounds at a time. In the early 80's I went to a machine shop Auction sale to buy a milling machine. Didn't get it but got a tumbler I can tumble several thousands of rifle cases at a time. 
I also switched to no name rice a gun smith recommended.



You can make an aror pretty cheal and use a small moter to turn it like from a vacun cleaner and PVC pipe as a holder for the medium and cases. I see old Vacums setting along the road all the time.

 Al


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That's a good idea too. No-name rice huh? Wonder if wheat would work... got lots of that.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Wheat should work but is softer than rice. Try it you might just like it. Where would the world be if people didn't expermint?

 Al


----------



## wv working dog (Jun 26, 2013)

LOL I use a ford winshield wiper motor and a large pnut butter container I clamp the motor in my shop vice.Drill hole in the bottom of the pnut butter container .Ran a bolt through the container with washers nut on other side to keep container tight .Tilt motor in the vice use walnut medium .And a battery charger to run motor couple hours clean cases .Poor west virginian case cleaner .Been using it for 20 yrs now .


----------

